# Cypripedium calceolus



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2008)

Hallo,
my near blooming cypripedium calceolus


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like its getting a bit ahead of itself

You are getting good growth on allot of Cyps. Is that a japonica in the picture?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> Looks like its getting a bit ahead of itself
> 
> You are getting good growth on allot of Cyps. Is that a japonica in the picture?



Yes, Sir


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2008)

today


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2008)

My goodness, it's tiny. THanks for posting and we're expecting more fotos as your others bloom!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 13, 2008)

...the birth of a new born bloom! nice


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice!

I see an extensive collection there!

Ron


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 14, 2008)

Very interesting. 
I would not expect the bloom to come out like that. 

Indeed a very nice collection....puts mine to shame!

Craig


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice... I always wanted one of these, but I haven't managed to obtain one yet... :/ Very nice collection!!!!!!!!!

Craig: I know exactly what you are talking about... Same to me...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 16, 2008)

nicer by the day

Craig


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2008)




----------

